# maritime incidents



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

My apologies if I have put this in the wrong place, but the following link should bring a few comments, 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-10647150

Perhaps a new forhum for MARITIME INCIDENTS might be useful.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

Yes, this was given coverage on the local News last evening. No one could believe the stupidity and arrogance of the idiots on the yacht. Gave the Balmoral the finger salute as well. They should be punished in some form, confiscate the yacht would be a good start.

Hawkey01


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there no signal (traffic light) system which would inform the Yacht that a ship was entering the main harbour as it is blind for them exiting the Marina which I presume is on the RH side of the picture.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Would you drive your car through a junction without looking? I think I might have had a looksee to see if anything was about to enter the harbour!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Of course you would not, but when dealing with some of the people who have Yacht's who are not regulated then you have to take steps to minimise incident's, as in "traffic Light's" at least most car driver's have passsed a test which is more than can be said for the people who own this size of yacht. The numerous incidents we have around our coast's support's mandatory testing for private vessel's and their owner's.


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Agree Chadburn as you say a mandatory test should be in place before you can take any yacht to sea, as it is now, it' down to the size of your wallet


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Can't get the video to run. Anything I'm doing wrong ?.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

John Cassels said:


> Can't get the video to run. Anything I'm doing wrong ?.


I've had no problems John, just click on the link!


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Typical bloody yachty!!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

NZSCOTTY said:


> Typical bloody yachty!!


Thanks a bunch , pal !.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Finally got the video to run.
Main thing lacking here is what we used to call " the ordinary practice of good
seamen". Simple thing to first move away from the entrance , open up the
angle and check for traffic .
If the Balmoral had been one of those yuppy high powered tupperware boats ,
the ending would have been a lot different.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> Thanks a bunch , pal !.


Ban them from the sea and keep them in the clubhouse with their pink gins


----------

